# Calling all Druchii...



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

... Help me build my Dark Elf army! 

It would really be appreciated, all the Druchii players out there, if I could pinch your knowledge and ideas to help me with my own Dark Elf army. I've got the last Army Book to hand and some access to the newer, so I'm not expecting you to do all the work. But it'd be nice, I thought, to get some help from more experienced WFB players and hopefully also show WFB newbies like me how to go about making a really personal, fluff-based army. 

_MODS: I didn't really know which section to stick this in - it'll be a bit hobby-ish (with some painting etc... got a WIP thread for that), a bit army list-ish, a bit fluff-ish. So I thought 'General' would be best considering it encompasses a fair bit. Hope that's ok!_ 

Right. Without further ado, here's the plan: I'll post separately for different army sections within the thread, linking back to this contents page as things are finalised. 

I'm suggesting the following sections:


Army Name and Fluff
Colour Scheme and Iconography
Characters (equipping Lords and Heroes)
Main Army List
Can't really think of much more than this at present, any suggestions? 

In terms of 'rules' for the thread, this is what I'd like to stick to:


As much in the way of plastics as possible. This fits my fluff (so far), so you'll see what I mean. Characters, of course, could end up metal. This is a budget & fluff consideration - got a wedding to pay for next August! :scare:
Keep out the Witch Elves! Again, this is a fluff thing that I'll explain a little on in my fluff section.
No horses!
Lots of serpents, lizards, dragons, cold ones, sea stuff.
Coldness! 
Obviously if I'm really slicing my nose off here to spite my face, well, I'll be a proper spiteful Dark Elf then! :laugh:

All help on any section would be really great. 

Thanks,

Syph.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*Army Name & Background Story*

My army is currently untitled at present. Not sure on the naming conventions here, but I'm assuming they're named after the style/location/Lord? 

The army is based around the city of Arnheim, particularly the lower Blackspine Mountains and the Bleak Coast. 










This lends itself well to the colour scheme I've chosen for the army - very pale blue skin (it's bloody freezing around those mountains and coast!), purple lacquered armour plates, dark chainmail etc. The Blackspine Mountains are famed for the Hydra and I also wanted a lizard theme. Perhaps the Lord has got a scale fetish or something? 

I want the army to be 'beast' free (ish). Anything that's particularly hairy (horses, Manticores, pegusus) I'm not overly fussed about. I thought it'd be far cooler to have a serpent theme to the army; lots of Cold Ones, a dragon, a hydra, Corsairs with Sea Dragon cloaks and serpentesque iconography on banners, plenty of warriors (units of 20 spearmen, 12's for the RXBs to split boxes in an economic fashion!). High Elves can keep their horses and lions and stuff! 

Obviously with the mountains playing home to Harpies and Manticores they might sneak in somewhere down the line, particularly if there's a plastic Harpy set released at some stage. The mountains are also home to the Shades, who I own a unit of so far, so their inclusion is important in my eyes at present. 

In terms of the leader of the army, I imagined a very icy chap and I'm leaning towards a Dragon mount (I've wanted a dragon model since I was a kid). For smaller army lists I'd have his son on a Cold One instead. The army leader's wife would be a powerful sorceress, probably also on a Cold One. In terms of magic items and weaponry, I'm thinking Hydra Blade, Deathmask Talisman, Shield of Ghrond (due to the Ice Daemon description) and a Chillblade. Gotta have a Hydra Banner for the BSB and maybe the Darkstar Cloak used somewhere. _However,_ these are in the old Army Book and I've yet to check the new one.

Want to keep it fairly similar in terms of unit choices because of this - lots of warriors (spears and RXBs), bolt throwers, Corsairs, Cold One Knights, Lords and Heroes on serpent mounts, Sorceresses, a Hydra, Shades and maybe some Harpies. I'd consider Assassins too, but keen to leave out Witches, Cauldron, Dark Riders (I hear they're awesome, but they're not scaly!) and the more elite regiments like Black Guard and Executioners for the moment.

This fluff/background clearly needs some refining, but if you imagine some really dark, cold, serpent riding evil buggers who don't trust women (Witch Elves!) or hairy things you're part way there!

First off - what about a name for my army, the Lord and Lady and maybe their 'hero' son and a lower sorceress for lower points game? This is where I'm stuck so far.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*Colour Scheme and Iconography*

Firstly, you can keep tabs on the painting and modelling aspect of the army by following the link in my sig. Here's what I've got planned so far for the army:

Colour Scheme - 










A nearly completed spearman. His base will have a rock/snow and a bit of grass theme to it due to the region. 










The basics of it is a lacquered plate armour in purple with dark chainmail. The weapons would be a similarly dark metal - less shiny than the High Elves basically. Lots of brassy golds on the elites such as Lordlings, Musicians and of course the Lords/Heroes/Sorceresses. Very dark purple robes (basically black, with darkened liche purple highlights). I need to think about the colour of my Cold Ones and the colour of the Sea Dragon cloaks for Corsairs etc. 

Iconography -


I've collected some images off the internet to go on unit banners, shields etc, all based on the serpent theme. 























































What do you think so far?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*Characters*

Really stuck on this one - what Lords and Heroes do I go for? How do I equip them? Magic items? Argh, total minefield to me as I just don't play the game at the minute. These are the ideas I'm toying with:

*Lords*

Lord .......... (insert name here) mounted on his Black Dragon, Chillbreath. He rules Arnheim and controls the lower Blackspine Mountains, the local forests, rules over the smaller mountain ranges to the south near Lustria and his Black Ark patrols the Bleak Coast. He's an exile from Caledor not long after the Sundering and is fascinated with serpents and serpent imagery. He's also rather fond of the freezing cold and tests his young as the Shades do by leaving them at the foot of the Blackspine Mountains. His wife ........... (insert name here), a powerful Sorceress, applies her magic on the region, keeping the temperature around Arnheim almost unnaturally cool like in the Mountains, resulting in those from the region taking on a blue skin taint - their cold hearts failing to circulate warm blood to redden their flesh. His latest desire is to dispatch his son, leader of his Black Ark ........ (insert name here!, a count-as Lokhir?) to Lustria, in order to add to his list of exotic scaly beasts - particularly a Carnosaur (there's a conversion here somewhere...).

Lady .......... is a powerful and jealous Sorceress who uses her dark magic to alter the weather around Arnheim, causing snow and ice as frequently as in the mountains that surround Arnheim. The Bleak Coast takes it's name from the ravaging storms and ice drifts caused by ..........'s magic. There are few 'normal' beasts such as horses that inhabit the area due to this. She is deeply jealous and suspicious of the Witch Elves, and as such very few Witch Elves are found in the city aside from the ones necessary to perform the rituals and sacrifices to keep Khaine happy. She rides a Cold One into battle.

*Heroes*

.......... (count-as Lokhir?), son of the Lord and Lady ...........; one of few who survived the freezing cold exposure to the Blackspine Mountains as a baby. He Captains the Black Ark ............, currently raiding Lustria and other exotic nations in search of a Carnosaur for his father. He has lead expeditions to the coast of Ulthuan, particularly Caledor in search of valued dragon eggs for his mother to taint with her magic. He carries dual blades that scythe through ranks of troops and is extremely athletic. He and Lokhir Fellheart have an intense competition between one another, with ......... yet to make the impact and fear Lokhir causes amongst his enemies - something that doesn't sit well with the eldest of the Lord and Lady of Arnheim.

......... (count-as Malus?) is second son to .......... & ............... He rides his Cold One Talon; blessed with similar intelligence to Malus Darkblade's mount, Spite. .......... has an unhealthy obsession with the Hydra, having spent many years of his youth with Shades in the deep caverns beneath the Blackspine Mountains. It is said he once survived a bite from a Hydra, and has become infected with venom from the Hydra's maw. This causes him to succumb to a frenzy in battle, as if possessed. He wields a powerful magic blade, the Iceblade, its freezing cold cutting through armour as though not there, temporarily paralyzing his target allowing him to strike again.

........... is a powerful sorceress, second only in power in Arnheim to Lady ......... (help with the fluff here?)

A BSB on a Cold One? The third, and youngest, surviving son of the Lord and Lady. He carries the feared Hydra/Serpent/Dragon Banner of his family into battle, but is yet to earn any other magic weaponry in battle, being a relatively young 400 (?) years old in Elven terms.

Lord ..........'s personal assassin, Korath Shiverknife, the only assassin still alive in Arnheim, having murdered the others! -INSERT MORE FLUFF HERE-

Anything to add? Suggestions? My main thing is equipping this lot, and if it's actually worth using count-as Lokhir and Malus. Thought they were too cool to miss using their rule sets though. Obviously the Lord and Lady would only really see battle in larger point games, in which case the 3 brothers and the sorceress would perhaps be used.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

*Main Army List*

I've put together the Core of my army so far, based on what fluff I've written so far. However, I'm totally stumped for the Lords/Heroes section of the army. Need something that fits my fluff, but hopefully that has a bit of impact should I ever play the game (I've not even played a starter game to date!).

Core:

2x20 Spearmen, shields, with full command. 155 points each? 
2x12 RXB with Guardmaster (and shields?). 137 points each? Worth taking full command and shields?
1x20 Corsairs with full command, 2 hand weapons. 225 points. 

Special: 

7x Shades, light armour, additional handweapons, with Bloodshade. 144 points.
5x Cold One Knights with full command. 135 points. Worth expanding to a 10 man unit or 2x5s? Like the idea of that, £9 a box too!

Rare:

2x Reaper Bolt Thrower. 100 points each.

That's where I'm stuck. I've not fixed a points value aside from around 2000. I'd love it if I could shoe-horn a Hydra in, my Dragon mounted lord and my heroes would be on Cold Ones. I'm toying with a counts-as Malus and Lokhir in there too as my heroes as well as making my own characters. I'd drop the RBTs for a Hydra in a 2000 points game if I'm not allowed more than one Rare choice. 

I currently own 16 warriors with spears which will be boosted to 20 when I expand for a unit of 12 RXBs, but I don't know whether to give the RXB units full command, just a Guardmaster. I also own 1 RPT (sooo cool) and 7 shades. 20 Corsairs are on the way which I got for a bargain £16.45. 

Where next? Most help needed here and with my characters being a total newb. I'm wielding the Sword of Repping +3 here!


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Blimey, you have been busy since last time I looked at this thread!  Lots of questions which are probably best directed at Druchii and the other DE fans, but I thought I'd add a few comments. I like the fluff so far, name-wise what are you looking for? Something like Dragon (or Serpent) Raiders of Arnheim springs to mind, but then I don't play the Druchii so perhaps that is not how they name their armies?

I don't like the cobras head symbol, it doesn't seem right at all for your theme, cobras are hot climate snakes and tend to be associated with places like India. The hydra is a nice symbol but looks like a lot of work to paint on things, perhaps you could use a simplified version (maybe just a hydra's head) for most of the army and just have a few really detailed banners?

Also not sure about Medusa and/or the Gorgon's head, it is a nice symbol but I can't see how it links to your army?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Blimey, you have been busy since last time I looked at this thread!  Lots of questions which are probably best directed at Druchii and the other DE fans, but I thought I'd add a few comments. I like the fluff so far, name-wise what are you looking for? Something like Dragon (or Serpent) Raiders of Arnheim springs to mind, but then I don't play the Druchii so perhaps that is not how they name their armies?
> 
> I don't like the cobras head symbol, it doesn't seem right at all for your theme, cobras are hot climate snakes and tend to be associated with places like India. The hydra is a nice symbol but looks like a lot of work to paint on things, perhaps you could use a simplified version (maybe just a hydra's head) for most of the army and just have a few really detailed banners?
> 
> Also not sure about Medusa and/or the Gorgon's head, it is a nice symbol but I can't see how it links to your army?


I like the name Serpent Raiders of Arnheim/Serpents of Arnheim; certainly better than I've devised so far! 

I agree about the cobra - I'd just Googled all serpent imagery I could think of. With the hydra, I'll try and simplify it so it's just a few heads and no body. I think I'll draw one and you can let me know what you think. The gorgon; again, just serpent imagery. Although I have seen them feature on a few Dark Elf armies. If it's not really a goer I'll drop it though.

Thanks for the help squeek.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

If you wanted the Gorgon symbol and really wanted to push your serpent theme you could always make your leaders in to Gorgons... If you do decide to do that you MUST post pics!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> If you wanted the Gorgon symbol and really wanted to push your serpent theme you could always make your leaders in to Gorgons... If you do decide to do that you MUST post pics!


Lol. I think if I did Gorgon anything up, it'd be the lady. A powerful sorceress, riding a Cold One into battle who can take the form of a snake headed Gorgon. Scary stuff! :shok:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm at work at the moment Syph so I can't have a proper look, I will do though. There is a more immediate problem though I feel I should mention. Arnheim or Arnhelm (as the Elves call it) isn't ours mate, its an outpost/port belonging to our hated cousins the Asur.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

D'oh!  See I knew Druchii would be a good guy to ask  You could always base them out of a Black Arc, that would allow you to pretty much pick any name you like as long as it isn't a stinky Asur one


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> I'm at work at the moment Syph so I can't have a proper look, I will do though. There is a more immediate problem though I feel I should mention. Arnheim or Arnhelm (as the Elves call it) isn't ours mate, its an outpost/port belonging to our hated cousins the Asur.


Aye; read a bit of the new Army book last night and saw it was a constant battlezone. However, I counted the 6 cities of the Dark Elves, and only made 6 including Arnheim. I'll have to have a recount! :grin: (Pissing Karond Kar hiding right at the top there! That's the 6th then...)



squeek said:


> D'oh!  See I knew Druchii would be a good guy to ask  You could always base them out of a Black Arc, that would allow you to pretty much pick any name you like as long as it isn't a stinky Asur one


I could do aye. Rethink time! :laugh:

/EDIT:

RIGHT! Drawing board time.

I said my Lord was from Caledor, but if they're aboard a Black Ark that'd have been a citadel of some sort that broke away from Nagarythe. I can still tie him lizard fetish in though if the Black Ark is constantly trying to raid Caledor and Lustria along the southern raiding route in the Sea of Serpents. I could also have the Ark 'docking' at the Straits of Fear between the southern Blackspine Mts and the Viper Mts so I can still have my Shades, Hydras and Cold Ones knocking about. 

I suppose I can pull the blue skin off if I just say it's effin freezing on the Ark too! lol.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Black Arks are a great way to go imo, you can name them, make up the stuff you want. Could even say it has crashed/permantly grounded itself somewhere if you where looking for a land city feel.

Been a couple of centuries and the Druchii on board feel more like they are masters of their new land, rather the ocean. They can still raid locals, send out smaller ships to grab slaves from other lands and it'd be looking good in my book.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Druchii in Space said:


> Black Arks are a great way to go imo, you can name them, make up the stuff you want. Could even say it has crashed/permantly grounded itself somewhere if you where looking for a land city feel.
> 
> Been a couple of centuries and the Druchii on board feel more like they are masters of their new land, rather the ocean. They can still raid locals, send out smaller ships to grab slaves from other lands and it'd be looking good in my book.


I'm definitely going down the Black Ark route. It's much easier to apply my theme to it and I can add more Corsairs than I felt I could earlier. The Corsair models are absolutely awesome. Assembled the Reaver today and it's so detailed and well sculpted. There's a lot of fine detail though, and it looks like it's going to be a sod to rank up 20 of them.

Thinking of Black Ark names, I'd go for something like _Citadel of the Ice Serpent. _Suggestions welcome for anything so far.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been playing around with the fluff and things like that, so a bit of an update:

*Name: *Host of Dreadlord Morsindrel Chillbringer

*Home: *Morsindrel's Elves live aboard the Black Ark _Citadel of the Ice Serpent_.

It is almost permanently docked in the Straits of Fear - giving access to both the Blackspine and Viper Mountains and allows raiding ships quick voyage to Lustria in the South and Ulthuan (particularly Caledor) in the East.

*Lords:*

*Dreadlord Morsindrel Chillbringer*

Mounted on Black Dragon _Icebreath_. Equipped with Chillblade, Repeater Crossbow, Armour of Eternal Servitude, Null Talisman, Shield, Sea Dragon Cloak.


*Supreme Sorceress Lilieth Chillbringer*

Level 4 Sorceress. Mounted on a Cold One? Equipped with? 


*Heroes:*

*Master Lothran Chillbringer* (Counts-as Malus Darkblade)

Has Malus' rules and (renamed) equipment. Have renamed Spite to Talon. He takes a potion made with hyrda's blood by his mother that causes him to Frenzy during battle. He wields the Blade of a Thousand Bites. 


*Captain Athrendir Chillbringer *(Counts-as Lokhir Fellheart)

Has Lokhir's rules and equipment. Captain of the lead raiding ship.


*Master Baldorath Woemaker*

Mounted on a Cold One. Equipped with Shield, Sea Dragon Cloak, Caledor's Bane and Blood Armour.


*Battle Standard Bearer Corantir Darkstrider* 

Mounted on a Cold One. Equipped with Great Weapon, shield, heavy armour, sea dragon cloak and Hydra Banner.


*Sorceress Elthendeth Stormweaver*

Level 2 Sorceress with Sacrifical Dagger and Dispel Scroll


*Core:*

*Assassin Korath Shiverknife*

Equipped with Manbane and Touch of Death

2x 20 Spearmen with Full Command.
2x 10 RXBs with Guard Master.
1x 20 Corsairs with Full Command.


*Special:*

12 Shades with light armour and Bloodshade.

10 Cold One Knights with Full Command. (x2 I reckon eventually)


*Rare:*

2x Reaper Bolt Throwers
1 Hydra

----------

Totals nearly 4000 points and will cost me about £200 on what I've already purchased. This isn't an army list particularly - more so just a giant list of models I want to have to pick from. Notice a lack of metal minitures in that list - part fluff, part wallet. 

What I do need advice on is what I could potentially add - I don't want to add any furry creatures, so no horses, Manticores (shame really) etc. This is a fluff decision and I just like the idea of a really cold blooded force from their skin colour, to the sea dragon cloaks to the use of Cold Ones and the Hydra.

How should I equip the sorcesses? Should I add a couple more in the Hero category? Possibly another Assassin? 
How to rank up the Cold Ones? 4x of 5? 2x of 10? All one row? :laugh:

Biggest immediate question - I would like to stick the Supreme Sorceress on a Pegasus for mobility. However, I've excluded the Pegasus from the fluff. What about a winged Cold One? I could count-as a Pegasus, maybe even a Manticore? 

Comments welcome. More fluff to follow.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like it so far Syph. I think the winged cold one pegasus is a great idea; do you mean 'counts as' a pegasus or manticore, or that you might model a manticore?

I think with army lists and tactics questions you are far more likely to get good feedback from spinoff mini threads in the right areas as they will get more attention there.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

A couple of things.

Firstly, your characters, while characterful, are too much. Way OTT, and too many points have been spent on them, IMHO.

Army Wise, the Cold Ones could do with being split into two units of 5. Having an extra rank isn't worth the loss of hitting power, until you're in 3000-4000pt battles, and have a second unit (as you plan).

The Army Battle standard bearer on the Cold One, while fitting in with the army theme is not going to be doing his best - there is already a noble in the unit, and the Re-roll for Break tests will not help any on your other altogether less brave units, who require the babysitting of a Re-roll, especially as the General is not there to aid with the Leadership bubble. Put him in ASF Executioners, and the enemy will shit a brick.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> I like it so far Syph. I think the winged cold one pegasus is a great idea; do you mean 'counts as' a pegasus or manticore, or that you might model a manticore?
> 
> I think with army lists and tactics questions you are far more likely to get good feedback from spinoff mini threads in the right areas as they will get more attention there.


I mean would a Winged Cold One be more appropriate counting as a Pegasus or Manticore. Sorry if that bit wasn't particularly clear.

Once I've nailed things down I'll make appropriate threads in sub forums (like I have with the painting aspect).



Vaz said:


> A couple of things.
> 
> Firstly, your characters, while characterful, are too much. Way OTT, and too many points have been spent on them, IMHO.
> 
> ...


With regards the characters, I wouldn't play them all in any particular army. It's more a fluff based list. I'd still have those models, their equipment could obviously be toned down. I don't even know if what I've listed is actually legal in the points I've calculated - as I said, it'd be a pool to pick an army from.

Any in particular you'd tone down? I think Morsindrel weighs in at nearly 600 points, but the others all come in at less than 300 each. 

Any you'd add to the pool?

If I was to have 5 cold ones + Lothran (Malus) or Baldorath as one unit, and the BSB on the other unit of 5 would that make a difference to the BSBs effectiveness whilst mounted?

I'd quite like to add Executioners (what does ASF mean btw?) so I could happily drop the BSB in there. I'd have to do a Count-as version of them I reckon and put my own spin on it.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ah right no problem chap, I was just interested by what you meant. ASF means always strikes first, something that non-elf players particularly hate with a passion.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Ah right no problem chap, I was just interested by what you meant. ASF means always strikes first, something that non-elf players particularly hate with a passion.


Oooh... _Now_ I'm intrigued!

2 questions now - 

Q1 - How can I fit Executioners in my force? I'd probably mod the existing models (considering they're still awesome looking). Bear in mind the serpent theme. *Thinks* Hunters of some sort - like the Lion dudes in a HE army? A big block of 20?

Q2 - so what's more appropriate to count a Winged Cold One as? I'm leaning towards Pegasus so far. :so_happy:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Not sure on the hunters/executioners models, a DE player may be more help!  The winged cold one would be better suited by pegasus rules I think, it is a bit of stretch for people to imagine a cold one is a manticore to my mind.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hows about a Converted White Lion? One who has fallen from the grace of the High Elven king, became twisted and hatred burned within.

He made his way to the forests of Naggarythe, to eke out his existence as a Shadow Warrior, with his White Lion, but they were captured by a Dark Elf raiding party from your Black Ark. Foul Sorcery turned the lion into a foul beast, Lion and Bat, and his owner so wound up in his hatred turned to the High Elves greatest foe?

Well, something akin to my army for Warriors of Chaos - my Vilitch Character found twin Brother and sister White Lions hunting, and captured them. Performed some Magical doo-dahs, and now we have a 20 foot high Lion with wings, and a fallen High Elf riding it - the woman being the warrior, the man the 'weakling' Chaos Sorceror, just to buck the trend.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

squeek said:


> Not sure on the hunters/executioners models, a DE player may be more help!  The winged cold one would be better suited by pegasus rules I think, it is a bit of stretch for people to imagine a cold one is a manticore to my mind.


I agree. I don't think it's too much of a stretch to imagine that a powerful sorceress could twist a Cold One so much it could fly. Whilst a Cold One strikes me as more violent than a Pegasus, it doesn't have the power or size of a Manticore. 

Counts-as Pegasus mount for my Supreme Sorceress then! 



Vaz said:


> Hows about a Converted White Lion? One who has fallen from the grace of the High Elven king, became twisted and hatred burned within.
> 
> He made his way to the forests of Naggarythe, to eke out his existence as a Shadow Warrior, with his White Lion, but they were captured by a Dark Elf raiding party from your Black Ark. Foul Sorcery turned the lion into a foul beast, Lion and Bat, and his owner so wound up in his hatred turned to the High Elves greatest foe?
> 
> Well, something akin to my army for Warriors of Chaos - my Vilitch Character found twin Brother and sister White Lions hunting, and captured them. Performed some Magical doo-dahs, and now we have a 20 foot high Lion with wings, and a fallen High Elf riding it - the woman being the warrior, the man the 'weakling' Chaos Sorceror, just to buck the trend.


Sounds absolulely awesome. If I remember right, Druchii had a 'Black Lion' character in his force he posted up on Army Lists. I quite like the idea of having Executioners called Lion Hunters or Serpent Hunters or something and modifying them as best I can - like Dark Elf equivalents of the White Lions... Rather than them being actual Executioners from Har Ganeth. 

Thanks for the input chaps!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Something I'd suggest for you, Syph: Don't mount your Supreme Sorceress on a Cold One! There is nothing more frustrating that having your Sorceress miss out on the magic phase because her mount decided to go stupid on her. I think Sorceresses perform well on Dark Steeds, but I know you wanted to keep horses out of your army. You may want to consider leaving her on foot, or converting a steed to be especially fuzzy, to help mitigate the cold. If you decide to go the conversion route, you could make a sleigh for your sorceress to be pulled around in, a la White Witch in Narnia. That could be cool!

As far as magic items for them go, sacrificial dagger is awesome if you put her in a block of warriors. Black Staff, Darkstar cloak, and Seal of Ghrond are always worthwhile, IMHO. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Baalirock, Vaz - I can't +Rep you at the mo, but know that I would. Remind me in a few weeks once I've spread the love!



Baalirock said:


> Something I'd suggest for you, Syph: Don't mount your Supreme Sorceress on a Cold One! There is nothing more frustrating that having your Sorceress miss out on the magic phase because her mount decided to go stupid on her. I think Sorceresses perform well on Dark Steeds, but I know you wanted to keep horses out of your army. You may want to consider leaving her on foot, or converting a steed to be especially fuzzy, to help mitigate the cold. If you decide to go the conversion route, you could make a sleigh for your sorceress to be pulled around in, a la White Witch in Narnia. That could be cool!
> 
> As far as magic items for them go, sacrificial dagger is awesome if you put her in a block of warriors. Black Staff, Darkstar cloak, and Seal of Ghrond are always worthwhile, IMHO.
> 
> Hope that helps!


It certainly does help yeah; especially equipment wise. I've decided my Supreme Sorceress will be on a count-as Pegasus which will be a Winged Cold One (probably using the Pegasus wings too) so she can move around causing mayhem. That should avoid the Stupidity issue. 

I'll have a look at the 3 other magic items you've mentioned - my Level 2 sorceress on foot is indeed going to be sticking the Sacrificial dagger into 20 Spearmen for shits and giggles!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Santa brought me some lovely Dark Elf gifts this Christmas - my other half said she wouldn't buy me any GW stuff... but my 3 year old daughter came up trumps with a Sorceress on Cold One, some Cold One Knights, an Assassin (the one with the shuriken, how cool?!) and Lokhir. That's a good chunk of my 'army list' right there! :biggrin:

I now have:

16 Spearmen
7 Shades
1 Reaper Bolt Thrower
20 Corsairs
5 Cold One Knights
1 Supreme Sorceress on Cold One
Lokhir Fellheart
1 Assassin

I'm sure I could wrangle a list out of that if I were to try my hand at WHFB.

Looking at the Sorceress' Cold One I have no idea how I'm gonna stick wings on it! I'm think I might have to pinch a plastic Cold One and give one of the Knights a more ornate Cold One to ride in order to make a count-as Pegasus for the Sorceress.

Stay tuned to my modelling thread!


----------

